# Como calculo el voltaje en la resistencia?



## joel89 (Sep 30, 2008)

como calculo el vooltaje en la resistenciadel circuito de la figura?


----------



## otto (Sep 30, 2008)

pone un voltimetro entre cada vorbne de la resistencia, y ahi tenes la caida en la resistencia que es igual ala tension sobre la misma

Saludos Otto.


----------



## otto (Sep 30, 2008)

no importa la polaridad, coloca las puntas del tester en ambos extremos de la resistencia, y medis el voltaje


----------



## joel89 (Sep 30, 2008)

si lo se, gracias pero lo que necesito es calcularlos


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 30, 2008)

Hola.
Es un doblador de voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## otto (Oct 1, 2008)

la tension en paralelo no ess la misma que la de la fuente?


----------



## joselectronic (Oct 1, 2008)

Bueno man creo que Primero no debes pescar el diodo,  tienes que sacarlo del circuito, luego debes encontrar la Xc=[1/(2π*f*c)] donde π = pi (3.1416); f = frecuencia; C = faradios. Y Xc es la resistencia del condensador que es casi nada es aprox. 2.65 ohm, luego sumalo a la resistencia de kilo ohm, y te resulta la resistencia total del circuito (1002.65 ohm) con eso sacas la intencidad total del circuito que seria 10/1002.65= 0.01 Amp aprox. y con eso calculas el voltage en la resistencia 0.01 * 1000 = 10 volt aprox.

 Eso creo man ojalas te sirva... sorry si es que estoy mal adios. saludos......


----------



## joselectronic (Oct 1, 2008)

jajaja me enrede entero jajaja verdad que los condendasores en serie en corriente alterna funcionan como puentes o corto circuitos y como esta en paralelo da 10 al igual que la fuente jaja pero en todo caso tu querias la resolucion del ejercicio y esa seria


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 1, 2008)

joel89 dijo:
			
		

> como calculo el vooltaje en la resistenciadel circuito de la figura?



Fijate que como el diodo te va a conducir cada vez que la tension en la resistencia tienda a ser negativa (para simplificar se desprecia la caida en el diodo) el condensador te va a quedar cargado con una componnete continua de 10V (el valor del pico negativo).
Siendo el condensador de 1000uF y de 1k la resistencia, te resulta una constante de tiempo mucho mas alta que que la duracion de un ciclo de 60Hz. Que significa eso?  Que en un ciclo la tension en los extremos del condensador se va a modificar poco, por lo que podes simplificar de nuevo considerandola constante.

Agora bien: Que tension tengo en la resistencia si al condensador lo tengo con una cargado con 10V --> pues una senoide con 10V de offset.
Es decir: A la entrada tengo  Vin = 10*seno(wt) y en la resistencia Vr = 10*+10*seno(wt)


Si quisieras analizar la salida con condensadores mas chicos, tendrias que calcular el transitorio arrancando con la senoide en -10V y el condensador cargado con 10V.  Esa solucion sera valida hasta que la tension en la resistencia vuelva a ser 0, el problema es que ese tiempo lo tenes que calcular numericamente porque es una ecuacion trascendente.
A medida que se agranda el condensador ese tiempo es mas cercano al de ciclo y se te va aproximando a la ecuacion anterior.


----------



## burren (Oct 1, 2008)

bueno pues de acuerdo creo que lo mas practico es sacar la impedancia capacitiva como arriba se dedujo y pues en serie con la resistencia de 1k la Xc es minima da del orden de los 2 u 3 ohms y pues la caida del voltaje en ella seria despreciativa por lo que si efectivamente los 10v practicamente se verian reflejados en la resistencia de 1k


----------



## joel89 (Oct 1, 2008)

Amigos, muchas gracias por todo, sus comentarios fueron de mucha ayuda. Me sacaron de dudas.


----------

